# How to test shelving, , , ,



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

So, the other day I put up four (4) shelves in a very small room, like 42" x 96". Two shelves on each end. This is to be a child's playroom off a patio. I had finished the last shelf, which was a lower one, and was cleaning up the dust from drilling the drywall. After a good sweeping I was using a damp cloth to wipe the newly installed Pergo-type flooring while squatted down. YEP! I just stood straight up catching the front bottom edge of the higher shelf on that end. After quickly sitting down and getting my senses back I did check the shelf, it did not move-any at all. I finished and proceed to go home about 11o A.M. About 4:30 P.M. while on the way to my g'son's ball game the back/left side of my neck really starts hurting. Wednesday night was HELL (can I say that here?). Thursday A.M. I put in an early call to the Chiropractor and they tell me to come in ASAP. X-rays are fine, but they tell me I have jammed my neck down so hard it may take 3-4 weeks to get over it. Daily massage in this area with the ultrasound thingy (that's wonderful) for one week. BUT--the shelf didn't move _any._ Don't speak behind me for a while, I'm not turning to listen to you. David


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

Or you could put a bunch of weight on it, see if it collapses.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

anna38 said:


> Since this is going to be your childs playroom, safety should be the most important factor. I'd definitely test the shelves out with some heavy objects over night to make sure they are sturdy. Better safe than sorry!


The 'industry wide Safety Factor is 4' [so says/said Hillman Hardware's site], so if the shelves hold 30# I'd load them to 120#. And leave them for a while; apparently this makes a difference.

For personal safety, SFs of 10 or more are used.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope your neck problems go away soon. An auto mechanic friend actually cracked a vertebrae 
when he stood up quickly under a to low hoist.

Thank you for the reminder to always be careful.--Mike--


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Update: This was a customers job, my "baby" is now 36 and I cannot afford his "playrooms" anymore. :laughing: I just thought I was going to have a sore neck for 3-4 weeks and would be fine- - - NOT! A later MRI revealed "facets" in my neck were jammed together, or something like that, and irritated. Heck, I was irritated also. Injections into the facet joints-have you ever had that done?, not comfortable at all. Twelve-inch (12") long needle, 1/2 gallon of fluids being pumped into the joints--or so it felt like it. Things are much better now regardless of the Doctor stating: "At your AGE  you need to stop doing things like this". Heck, Doc, if all I had to do was walk around wearing that little white jacket, with all those young pretty nurses I wouldn't be doing things like this! :thumbup: David


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This age thing can really get my goat. If you want to do something and you can---why not do it?

I catch my helper running to take heavy things before I can grab them.
I know he means well--but damn I hate it!!!


----------

